# SE Missing Drivers' Assistance Standard Feature



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi All. I picked up a 2018 SE two days ago. Long story short I got a too low mileage lease and was working with the dealership to trade out for the new one. While working through prices, i decided that I would sacrifice the sunroof in order to get the monthly payment that made sense. Going by the standard features list, I knew that on the S model, the DA package was an upgrade, but is included standard on the SE. While on the SE, the sunroof is an upgrade, and standard on the SEL. The exact vehicle I leased was different than the one I test drove. The one I test drove had the DA package, so I did not even think to ask, "hey, does the standard feature come standard in the same model car?" That would be an asinine question--might as well ask if it includes a brake pedal. So, after everything is signed and they bring around the car I leased, I see that there's no blind spot monitor indicator LED in the mirrors--I ask the sales guy "hey, where is the blind spot stuff?" His response is that, "to get the price you needed, that was an upgrade of $1000." I'm thinking, ok, I made a mistake and it must be a feature you're supposed to add if one were to configure an SE. So i take off and get home, do more research, and sure enough--Drivers assistance is supposed to be standard on SE. 

I reach out to VW corporate to check to see if maybe I'm STILL mistaken. Corporate rep got back to be saying that they don't understand how an SE even exists without the driver's assistance package. The sales dude at the dealership, once i called them the next day insisted that it's an upgrade and I save money by foregoing the package. Corporate wants me to go back to the dealership and figure it all out with a "Region Case Management Team" liaison. 

Has anyone ever heard of this issue? How was I sold a car with missing standard features?



VW rep email: "I have spoken with our Product Specialist Team, who have advised that all resources show that the Blind Spot Monitor feature is something that should be standard on the Tiguan SE. We ask that you bring your car back to the dealership...etc."


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have an SE. The SE does not come with all of the DA package stuff that is an SEP-P, but it definitely does come with the blind spot detector w/ the LEDs in the mirror. It almost sounds like someone stuck an SE badge on an S model. I would run the VIN to see what it says; mine says SE/SEL. I am curious what yours comes back as.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

What's the window sticker say or did the dealer run off with that?

And next time, always insist on test driving the actual car you're going to buy.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

So, after looking for the sticker, looks like The dealership removed the sticker and put it folded up in the glove box the day I got it ( we spoke on the phone so they knew I was coming in) , I never saw it on the vehicle itself. I found the sticker last night it lists all the drivers assistance packages under technology, then, on on other section in smaller print is says, "vehicle built without drivers assistance - $850". The dealership was definitely trying to obscure the fact that the vehicle arrived without these features.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

What is the build date on your car? I seem to remember on some of the earlier versions of the order guide that the DAP features were listed as "not yet available" on certain trims. If your car was a very early build, it might fall into that gray area. I could be confusing this with the Alltrack, but I seem to recall it on the Tiguan as well.

Either way, it's pretty shady that the dealer tried to conceal it.


----------



## ADChang1 (Jan 13, 2018)

GavinD said:


> What is the build date on your car? I seem to remember on some of the earlier versions of the order guide that the DAP features were listed as "not yet available" on certain trims. If your car was a very early build, it might fall into that gray area. I could be confusing this with the Alltrack, but I seem to recall it on the Tiguan as well.j
> 
> Either way, it's pretty shady that the dealer tried to conceal it.


+1. On those early SEs missing the DAP features, the window stickers reflected a discount roughly equivalent to the price of the DAP on the S.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

I checked the manufacture date on the sticker and it is June 2017. I really don't appreciate the dealership clearly acting like this was an "option" that had to be added and not disclosing the fact that it is standard on SEs. Had they actually told me the full story--this one does not have it, but the rest do, we have discounted it accordingly, I could have at least been given the opportunity to make that decision. Instead, they hid the sticker and acted like they were just giving me a good deal. 

I'm going to listen for the b-pillar rattle today--I was not aware that it was a potential issue until after browsing these forums in the past 24 hours.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

OP, that’s a tough fight on your hands if you want to fight it. 

I would contact consumer protection agency in your state and check whether there’s anything to be done. Worst case there have to be certain provisions about presenting buyer with window sticker during the transaction. 

Our car was a sold order, but the salesman still put it in front of me during sales process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

Driving now (at red light), absolutely has the rattle behind my left ear like a clicking sound. I hadn't noticed it before because I never drove in silence. Plus in Houston, I've been in heave traffic every time I've driven it so I've never gotten over 40mph for longer than 30 seconds. The rattle doesn't annoy me too much, but from what I've read there's a potential issue of structural integrity and safety, and THAT matters.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

I have an June 2017 SE and it doesnt have those assist features. never saw the window sticker. Im in Houston. What dealer? I got mine from Archer. They were welding 4 Tiguans yesterday for the b pillar at Archer according to service manager... and thats just at 1 dealer. So Id pursue that. If you follow the steps in my thread you will get them to deal with it. 



jaybw6 said:


> Driving now (at red light), absolutely has the rattle behind my left ear like a clicking sound. I hadn't noticed it before because I never drove in silence. Plus in Houston, I've been in heave traffic every time I've driven it so I've never gotten over 40mph for longer than 30 seconds. The rattle doesn't annoy me too much, but from what I've read there's a potential issue of structural integrity and safety, and THAT matters.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

porsche911sc said:


> I have an June 2017 SE and it doesnt have those assist features. never saw the window sticker. Im in Houston. What dealer? I got mine from Archer. They were welding 4 Tiguans yesterday for the b pillar at Archer according to service manager... and thats just at 1 dealer. So Id pursue that. If you follow the steps in my thread you will get them to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got it from West Houston VW. I emailed the corporate customer care just now to get in touch with the regional authorities.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

bateau said:


> OP, that’s a tough fight on your hands if you want to fight it.
> 
> I would contact consumer protection agency in your state and check whether there’s anything to be done. Worst case there have to be certain provisions about presenting buyer with window sticker during the transaction.
> 
> ...


In Texas, we have the DTPA (Deceptive Trade Practices Act) that I can mention to corporate to get them to comply really fast, provided I move quick on my end. The act allows for triple damages and automatic attorneys' fees paid by defendant if it goes to trial--they've violated at least two of the provisions off the top of my head (I'm a lawyer, and I also know a good lawyer that makes his living suing car dealerships under the DTPA).


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Um yeah if I were you I would be disputing this. That’s complete BS. It’s listed as a standard feature on VW’s website. The dealer pulled a fast one on you. They knew what they were selling.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Im in NY and had the same problem the package was a delete. I called the dealer and canceled the order. He let me have one with a sunroof for the same price instead.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

rocketjay1 said:


> Im in NY and had the same problem the package was a delete. I called the dealer and canceled the order. He let me have one with a sunroof for the same price instead.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm hoping they come up with a good resolution here like that. I spoke with a corporate rep this morning at length and they're getting someone else higher up to speak with the dealership directly. I explained to her that, had I been shown the sticker and the differences in the vehicles, that I would have chosen to put a little money down and let them keep their $300 floor mats. I can always buy floor mats, I can't buy missing safety features. I'll make peace if they refuse to do anything, but I'd love to report back next week that they swapped out the car.
> 
> It was funny, she starts to tell me that she's dealt with Archer VW (someone else in the thread bought from Archer right?) and that they were great and they always do what's best--I corrected her and said, "Actually, it's purchased from West Houston VW," and she says...."oh, they're new, I don't know about them." It almost makes me think that WH VW isn't going to want to look bad in front of corporate. We shall see.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

is there a possibility that the blind spot monitoring is already in the car but not activated, I had an issue with my SEL "the automatic head lights was not coming on and the navigation remaining in night time mode" the difference with my case is that when I took the care to the dealer they listen, reached out to VW and we were able to resolve the issue. good luck.


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Tell them your wife refuses to drive in the car with your children in it they will help you then


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

antsman12S said:


> is there a possibility that the blind spot monitoring is already in the car but not activated, I had an issue with my SEL "the automatic head lights was not coming on and the navigation remaining in night time mode" the difference with my case is that when I took the care to the dealer they listen, reached out to VW and we were able to resolve the issue. good luck.


Thanks, but that was the first thing i checked when i got home the first day. I thought maybe just the blind spot monitoring was missing and perhaps the other features made it, but now, it definitely has no DA features.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

rocketjay1 said:


> Tell them your wife refuses to drive in the car with your children in it they will help you then


That's not a bad idea....I will mention that to the rep. Its not a lie either, my wife's Mazda cx9, and previous cx5 has all that stuff standard.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

VW customer care told be to check the window sticker to ensure that I received the 850 credit. and i never received it. not with any of the new paperwork. so they have requested a new window sticker to ensure that i received credit. dealer seems abit shady to me... but we will see.


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I have an SE. The SE does not come with all of the DA package stuff that is an SEP-P, but it definitely does come with the blind spot detector w/ the LEDs in the mirror. It almost sounds like someone stuck an SE badge on an S model. I would run the VIN to see what it says; mine says SE/SEL. I am curious what yours comes back as.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Is there a site that one can run a vin?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Gtrain said:


> Is there a site that one can run a vin?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



http://www.wikilender.com/ultimate-window-sticker-vin-decoder-tool/

Will let you create a window stick for the VIN you have.


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

EPilot said:


> http://www.wikilender.com/ultimate-window-sticker-vin-decoder-tool/
> 
> Will let you create a window stick for the VIN you have.


Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

So, good news. VW corporate just called me, and they're replacing the vehicle for me with one that has the standard drivers' assistance features. I'm getting a exchange of collateral agreement soon and they're going to look to the Houston shipping port to find a replacement model. 

I asked what they're going to do with the Tig I've been driving, I guess it goes to auction. I also asked about the dealer and I got the impression that they're going to have some choice words with the sales guys hiding things like this--but she anticipates they'll just claim they didn't realize. Whatever works.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jaybw6 said:


> So, good news. VW corporate just called me, and they're replacing the vehicle for me with one that has the standard drivers' assistance features. I'm getting a exchange of collateral agreement soon and they're going to look to the Houston shipping port to find a replacement model.


Happy to hear it.
Good for you and good on VW for taking care of you.


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, good to hear it. I had no idea before I leased our's that you could get the DA deleted from the SE model but judging from your other thread about the extended warranty, you should really pay more attention the next time you visit the dealer. :laugh: 

Good luck with the exchange!


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

Killswitch24 said:


> Yeah, good to hear it. I had no idea before I leased our's that you could get the DA deleted from the SE model but judging from your other thread about the extended warranty, you should really pay more attention the next time you visit the dealer. :laugh:
> 
> Good luck with the exchange!


Ya, I usually do. This time I was just getting over the flu and my head wasn't entirely clear. I was having a hard time focusing. I had walked away from the deal the week before because they lost a tax credit incentive from VW Credit. The sales dude called me back and said they had it again and it needed to be finalized that day--who knows if he was telling the truth you can never tell with incentives (I think he actually was, because he had tried to get it back the previous week and couldn't). So yeah, I went in there with a temporary mental handicap.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jaybw6 said:


> So, after looking for the sticker, looks like The dealership removed the sticker and put it folded up in the glove box the day I got it ( we spoke on the phone so they knew I was coming in) , I never saw it on the vehicle itself. I found the sticker last night it lists all the drivers assistance packages under technology, then, on on other section in smaller print is says, "vehicle built without drivers assistance - $850". The dealership was definitely trying to obscure the fact that the vehicle arrived without these features.


Just be aware that dealerships in the US cannot remove the Monroney sticker prior to actually giving you the vehicle. It's a violation of Federal Law and carries some stiff penalties for violation. Most dealerships will therefore have you sign an authorization during the the actual sales process which gives them your permission to remove the sticker (and usually place it in the glovebox).


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Ive never even seen my window sticker. not with the car.



i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Just be aware that dealerships in the US cannot remove the Monroney sticker prior to actually giving you the vehicle. It's a violation of Federal Law and carries some stiff penalties for violation. Most dealerships will therefore have you sign an authorization during the the actual sales process which gives them your permission to remove the sticker (and usually place it in the glovebox).


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

I’m in Houston (demontrond vw) and the one I test drove, SE model, didn’t have the features. The sales man was about to say- look at the mirrors for the indicator and he said wait this one must be the one with the deleted package. 

He checked the sticker and sure enough -$850. 

We then looked at one that had the full SE package and I ended up waiting for a new one off the truck. I never saw the sticker- however I was happy it came with the rubber floor mats and cargo liners. Only thing I wish I had was the fog lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

VW Customer care ordered my sticker for me and it came in the mail. All you have to do is ask.

Had the -850 DA delete on the sticker...


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

I agree that this is bad for the dealer but I also blame VW. Why the hell would you even have the option to remove a standard safety feature? I have to say that for being such a huge company, VW really dropped the ball with the launch of the Tiguan.


----------



## Daktuh52 (Jan 7, 2017)

*My 2018 Golf SE also missing Driver Assistance features*

My 2018 Golf SE is also supposed to have Drivers Assistance (electronic features like rear cross traffic, blind spot monitoring, etc.) Mine has zilch! What an egregious rip-off! Having just battled VW over compensation for 2 dieselgate TDI's, I am scratching my head why I went for another VW - well, I know why - I love the damn cars! I just don't feel up to dealing with the horrendous way that VW treats their customers with legitimate grievances.


----------

